# Hyperventilation, off to hospital



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Last weekend I had several occurances where I started panting, as if I had run a marathon, and had a discomfort in my chest. I say discomfort, as it was not a pain, just a strange feeling, just slightly left of the breastbone.

Most times it went off in 30 minutes or so, but on Monday evening it did not, and after about an hour the wife called the doctor.
The doctor came, took blood pressure, listened to chest, etc., then called an ambulance crew to do an ECG.

Although this proved nothing, and it was now subsiding somewhat, probably 50% back to normal, they decided to take me to A&E - hospital.
I was kept in all night, having various ECG's, blood & urine tests, x-rays, blood pressure, and other tests, all came back negative. Within 1/2 hour of arrival at hospital I was back to normal, felt fine, and was bored silly inbetween the tests, which were every 30 - 40 mins.

There was no resolve to what caused it, and they have decided they are going to fit me with a monitor for a day or two sometime, arranging it through my GP.

I was allowed home Tuesday morning, and have been ok since, although I did sleep for 12 hours tuesday night, having had no sleep monday night!!

Good news that they don't seem to think it is heart related, but also somewhat concerning that they do not know what caused it either.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds a bit like what I have suffered on and off for years-anxiety and panic attacks. Everything you said rings true for me. I have had the chest pains, hyperventilating, and tingling down my arms, just like a heart attack, but it was all in the head and it's very common. Just my thoughts.

Steve


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Really! I did get asked if I was of a nervous disposition. However, I have been retired for about 4 years after running two businesses, so stress is now a lot less than it has ever been.
This is not something I have suffered from previously.

Are you in a high stress position, and does something set it off, or is it totally involuntary?

How do you control it, or is it not controllable?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine is totally involuntary. I don't get it very often now but have had it bad in the past and it first started when I was 21 8O My family has a history of bad nerves and a few other family members have suffered from anxiety to. I have not been in any really high stress jobs and am quite a laid back person most of the time, so God only knows what triggers it.

Steve


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Hi There, I work in this area and might be able to help a little. Panic attacks are very common and although they are triggered in the 'head' are very physical in their result. They feel dreadful and very frightening. Being told they are all in the mind doesn't help because most people can't identify what has brought them on. We tend to make a false assumption that the mind and the body are separate entities when in fact they are working together just about all the time.
The simplest short term response to these unpleasant attacks is to take long slow breaths making sure that you breathe out for slightly longer than you breathe in. This is because you are taking on too much oxygen and need to make sure you breathe it out. The tingling is caused by the hyperventilation. 
If they persist your doctor can get you some training in controlling the attacks but many people only have one or two in a lifetime.
I hope that helps.
Best wishes


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

TR5 said:


> How do you control it, or is it not controllable?


We get 999 to calls to this.

The only treatment we give is to calm the patient down, breath deeply and slowly.

Just concentrate on relaxing and slowing your breathing down.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
panic attacks are very scary when they happen and can seem to come out of the blue, though they do sometimes seem to be more common at certain ages when there are hormone changes going on.
Whatever has brought it on, if you want a way of stopping it happening again try to find a good local hypnotherapist who can teach you a technique to control them yourself. 
A local GP practice refers their patients to me for this type of thing and so far the success rate has been extremely high
good luck

Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The scariest thing about a panic attack is when the paramedics arrive, shave your chest, attach all those pads and connect them up to the ECG machine.

Hardly relaxing!


----------

